# Power Hitch won't move



## DavidFox789 (Apr 20, 2012)

First time poster, hopefully this isn't a FAQ.

I bought a Tahoe with a 760XL (not sure how old).

I tried to take the plow off the truck but when it's time to flip the switch to make the Power Hitch un-hitch, I can hear that it's trying but it doesn't move.

Just to make sure I'm doing it right.... I put the kickstand down, lower the plow, pull the two large pins in the A-frame, then push the cylinder activation switch down.

There is some rust, so could some parts be "rusted together" or am I doing something wrong.

Thanks........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is the cutting edge worn to were it can unhook.?


----------



## DavidFox789 (Apr 20, 2012)

So to be so brain dead but I'm not sure what you mean . . . . ? Extreme newbie here.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That long piece of metal that is bolted onto the bottom of the plow. That's a cutting edge. Some times when it's worn down the whole plow sits lower ,so when you try and unhook it the tower will will get stuck and can't fold down.


----------



## DavidFox789 (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh... ok, that's what I thought you might have meant by the "cutting edge" but I didn't think it could have anything to do with the power hitch at the other end of the contraption. >

The edge looks ok to my untrained eye. But I have tried setting the plow down on flat ground, setting it down higher than normal (on some 2x4s) and setting it down lower than normal (jacking the front end up 4-5 inches and then setting the plow down). In all positions it acts the same.

If the two large pins are the only ones I'm supposed to take out, then I think I'm doing everything right. The instructions are so simple I can't see how even I could screw them up.

Still open to any suggestions. 

I will probably end up taking it to a professional, but monday is a long way off when I wanted to drive the Tahoe this weekend but can't drive it until the plow comes off - it overheats with this big plow blocking the air flow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is the control in float mode? Should have a red light on when it is. Then try the switch again. What brand plow is it?


----------



## DavidFox789 (Apr 20, 2012)

The plow is a Blizzard 760LT. I'm not sure if this site will allow me to post a YouTube link but I will try:






At 1:55 in the video it shows the Power Hitch in action. Mine is like that except it doesn't move. 

I don't think my joystick control has a light on.

I'm not sure what float mode is, but to use the switch that is outside near the plow, the joystick control switch has to be in the "up" position in the attached picture ("Power Switch Operation"). And the switch outside does seem to be working ok - I can raise and lower the plow when knelt down outside beside the plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm more a Boss plow guy,not really sure on that one. If someone else flips the switch and you go under can you see if its trying to move?Just don't kill yourself under there.


----------



## DavidFox789 (Apr 20, 2012)

This plow has a switch right out there so when I'm knelt down looking underneath, I can move the plow up and down, and with the pins out it is supposed to retract that power hitch thing. I think something is seized. I will look around for a mechanic with some real tools to have a go at it tomorrow.


----------



## DavidFox789 (Apr 20, 2012)

Problem solved. For the benefit of anyone who may find this thread in the future, here was the problem: The switch for the Power Hitch was faulty. I was activating the switch at the right time, but the switch wasn't working. (ie, I am not crazy) When I pushed the switch down AND also jiggled it side-to-side a little, something inside must have made contact because it finally worked.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad you got it working but you may want to invest in a new heavy duty fan clutch if your truck is overheating with the plow on. Just a thought


----------



## DavidFox789 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info. I didn't know there was such a thing as a fan clutch so I will look into it. Thanks again.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Check your muffler bearings too,,might be clogged


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

dont forget to fill the headlight fluid before you plow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx I forgot that one every time


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well when you don't know what a cutting edge is,,or a fan clutch ? Gunna get a little ribbing


----------

